# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Magic Item for Brain in a Jar

## kbob

One of my players has become a brain in a jar; an undead floating brain, in a jar.  It has psionic abilities with mage hand and whatnot.  Anyway, they are about to battle the boss (demilich) and Im leaving each player a cool magic item to help them define their characters more.  Her character is unique in many ways.  She pretty much is a unique magic item unto herself in a lot of ways.  But alas, I still want to give her something.  I was thinking a helmet or necklace.  But then I wanted to see what other people could think of (official items please) anything that would be cool for her.  And if it can add to the humor effect, then bonus points will be awarded.  Ideas???

----------


## Phhase

Boring option: adamantite/magical plating for the jar.

Fun option: rule that the mage hand created by the brain can activate magic items.

One of the elemental-summoning items like a Censer of Summoning Air Elementals would be good, especially since it gives her a flying minion that can carry her jar.

Dust of Sneezing and Choking would be easy to use with a mage hand, and  Wouldn't affect the brain.

An eversmoking bottle would be really good because everyone would be blinded except her (unless there is blindsight in play).

----------


## JackPhoenix

Master's Amulet and the associated Shield Guardian (though the later is optional, if you allow to build one).

----------


## Unoriginal

One of the Figurines of Wondrous Power, with a space to put the Jar in?

----------


## Segev

> Master's Amulet and the associated Shield Guardian (though the later is optional, if you allow to build one).


Bonus points for a compartment in the stomach for the brain jar to dwell it. 

The sound of the metal bits hitting things being "kraanng" is optional.  :Small Wink: 


Or give her a modified *Staff of Swarming Insects*. Instead of insects, it's piranhas, and the "giant insect" option can only use the giant wasp stats (the piranhas swim in the air for the fly speed). Instead of a staff, it's actually a school of fish that swim around in the jar's brine, like an aquarium. She releases them from the jar when she activates the staff.


Making her brine jar qualify as a *Bowl Commanding Water Elementals* could also be fun, or just plain giving her a Water Weird as a pet/friend/companion.


*Ioun stones* of various sorts might be nice, too. Not funny, but they work pretty well with her form factor.


A *Belt of Giant Strength* combined with a *Ring of Jumping* could be hilarious, if she doesn't already fly.


Her jar also doubling as a *Decanter of Endless WaterBrine* could be funny. Not very powerful as it's only an Uncommon item, but still funny.


An *Apparatus of Kwalish* she can control from a command slot she slots into would also be amusing, and I suspect it's overvalued as a Legendary item.

----------


## Sigreid

A construct body for the brain in a jar to sit on and control, but the control takes so much effort it can't be used at the same time as the cool psychic abilities.

----------


## kingcheesepants

It would be ridiculously overpowered but a Mighty Servant of Leuk-o would be really fitting for a brain in a jar to pilot. Probably best as a end of campaign kinda thing though since while running around in it you're practically invulnerable.

----------

